# looking for some opinions on this torch setup.



## chaseonbase (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm super close to finally being able to process some silver. Got my beakers. Got my molds got my buchner setup ,my crucible and acid will be here tomorrow. Just need my hotplate and a torch. I know alot of guys are using mapp torches, but I'm looking for something to really throw some heat till I learn to pour better. I found this. I don't know if my local lowes will carry it or not. The seller is claiming it will heat up to 5500 Fahrenheit. With silver at a melting point of 1761. I'm hoping this will keep it good and molten. So the question is blow the buck 80 or go cheaper. Another question is where can I find small pieces of Kao-wool? 

Also Thank you all for the great advice and help.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jul 26, 2013)

Unfortunately, those little bottles of gas don't last very long and they get expensive quickly. I believe others have stated the oxygen bottles are only good for about ten minutes at full power.

While a larger oxy/gas torch and tanks will cost more up front, the cost of gas refills is much lower.

Dave


----------



## rickbb (Jul 26, 2013)

Lowes will have a similar torch and it will do the job. That ox bottle will do about 2 small melts, they do run out quickly, way before the mapp gas bottle will.

What you need will depend on the volume you intend to work with and how often you plan on doing it.

There are a couple of guys here that have some cermic wool for sale, got mine on eBay.


----------



## chaseonbase (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks guys I really appreciate the advice. I think I'll back up and punt on that one. I got about 300 grams of sterling I'm looking to process. Anyone got a name for the wool sellers or do u think lowes might carry it?


----------



## modtheworld44 (Jul 26, 2013)

chaseonbase said:


> Thanks guys I really appreciate the advice. I think I'll back up and punt on that one. I got about 300 grams of sterling I'm looking to process. Anyone got a name for the wool sellers or do u think lowes might carry it?



chaseonbase

Find a company that does boiler insulating near you.They should carry 2300 F ceramic wool,ask if they have any left over open rolls left and if they could sell you some .This is how I come by mine.



modtheworld44


----------



## rickbb (Jul 26, 2013)

Check in the wanted section, I think thats where I saw a post about someone wanting it and 3 or 4 guys replying they had some.


----------



## chaseonbase (Jul 27, 2013)

modtheworld44 said:


> chaseonbase said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks guys I really appreciate the advice. I think I'll back up and punt on that one. I got about 300 grams of sterling I'm looking to process. Anyone got a name for the wool sellers or do u think lowes might carry it?
> ...



Awesome. Got an insulation company literally a mile down the road from me. That helps a ton. Ty allmyou guys very much.


----------



## element47.5 (Jul 29, 2013)

You're getting good info that those little tanks are expensive, low capacity, and will eat you alive costwise. Plus, the regulators fit no other size tank, so if you wanted to move to a larger size, they would have to be changed out. Not good, in any respect, IMHO. Better, IMO, to try for a used oxy-acet welding rig of good quality and known brand that maybe costs $75-250 (I realize this is a very wide range, but it's completely depending upon whether you are getting the tanks with the outfit...and a cart to roll them around on....and a wad of welding rods that are of course unrelated to silver but they increase the overall utility) and then change the fuel tips to propane tips and use propane instead of acetylene) In this way....you are buying something that will retain resalability if you decide to exit the endeavor. Stick with known quality brands and FIND OUT whether you can get propane tips (you can) and WHERE before you buy a rig. 

I would urge you to ponder the end-to-end economics of "processing" your sterling silver. I do not believe it possible to improve your position by more than a few cents per ounce until you are processing hundreds of pounds. Eg; if you are chemically refining sterling to .999, the glassware and the safety issues and the chem costs are inputs, as is your time. As they say, "do the math". 

First question: In what form is your sterling, right now, in your hand, today? Scrap junk jewelry, forks...? 
Second question: What would you like to end up with? (money or .999 or the experience of doing whatever it is you are contemplating doing, with no regard to the monetary cost) 

You can right now today trade your sterling to GRF member scrapman1077 for excellent quality rounds pretty favorably...it will cost you a buck an ounce, but the "buck an ounce" thing is almost impossible to avoid. It just is. Whether you buy with cash or trade or however you go, there is an implied "coining cost" of a buck an ounce in the creation of recognizable rounds (aka "coins) that become a lot more tradable than a blob of metal. I have never found a way around this. But this particular "buck an ounce" means you get the coining charge AND don't have to use chemicals to refine. Just send him your raw weight and he will accurately and quickly and reliably translate to rounds, at his posted rate. Done, finished, end. 

Another thing I will point out: The cost per ounce to process increases quite a bit as the price of silver falls. Nitric acid in small amounts is not cheap. And, to be sure, the "buck an ounce" coining charge is a lot bigger percentage of the final "coin" price with silver at $20 versus $30. There are a small number of things in the refining game that you have zero control over and are inescapable; and I don't say that to discourage; only to inform.


----------



## chaseonbase (Jul 29, 2013)

Ty element for the input I found it to be very constructive criticism. As of now the answer is question 2. With the amount of money I have put into just supplies to process the sterling relative to the amount I have is just moronic. Also more from the source of my sterling being eBay. I know for a fact a candelabra I bought about a week ago for 50 bucks thinking there might be more weight to it I maybe got 60 grams. As far as the type. I got a few monogrammed pieces of silverware. A shredded candelabra. A stupid 14 gram .800 fork that I spent 13 bucks on and 2 dozen salt shakers from a lady at a garage sale for 20 bucks after she said they were fake(tested red though), and some other miscellaneous items were clearly stamped sterling.(but they tested good) My main goal as of now is to do some chemistry and hopefully real hopefully sit on this stuff for a while. Im 30 now and plan on a little nest egg in the future. Alot of my pawnbroker friends are saying stay away from silver its junk. Your an idiot so on and so forth. I personally cant afford the yellow stuff or I would definitely go down that road. Ive been trying hard in that area even gone as far as Craigslist got a few hits but everyone ive Dealt with so far is wanting 300 to 500 dollars for a 3 gram 14k band. Cause they bought it at zales. As of now I took your advice and found a porta torch on Craigslist. Gonna checkin on that until then gonna go 
mapp. I really appreciate the advice once a again with the most sencerity. Im already falling 
down the rabbit hole. 8) p.s. as of today I probably would of been better off investing enron.


----------

